# Shooting range equipment questions



## Lord-ton (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for weird english or if i selected wrong forum topic..

At the moment i have to equip several shooting ranges in Moscow (yeah, Russia).
50, 100, indoor meter ranges. (Both handgun and rifle) - It seems that we don't have anything more complex than paper targets or pretty simple running targets to be offered from local suplliers. =\ I'm looking for something more ..

For example I've heard there are some "interactive" systems for hunting training
(looks like watching a "doscovery\animal planet" film, which you can shoot and see where you got after..) do you know where can i find that? Did you have any experience?

If you have seen anything interesting at your shooting ranges - please tell me (what did you like or found useful\interesting\amusing) What do you use most in a shooting range? Maybe you have any other ideas concerning a modern world-level shooting range?

would appreciate any manufacturer names, advices, pictures and links.. anythong worth telling..
thx in advance!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've never used them, but I've always thought the dueling trees were cool, and would be alot of fun. These have swiveling metal targets, and you compete against someone else to get your targets to their side first.

Here is a like of one:

http://www.metaltargets.com/DuelingTrees.htm

Let us know what you wind up going with!:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Take a look at www.mgmtargets.com/index.php

The Texas Star can be a lot of fun and entertainment especialy if the shooters are not expert.

tumbleweed


----------



## Lord-ton (Jan 13, 2010)

up =)


----------



## Lord-ton (Jan 13, 2010)

does any know about the equipment used in so called "killhouses" or "assault houeses"?


----------

